# color



## bills92 (Aug 23, 2006)

i am going to be changing the color of my max from black to something else was thinking about that burnt orange color on the 350z's any other suggestion are welcome looking for input:newbie:


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

your car is your car.
surf around and find some pictures of Maximas to determine what'll look good for you.

IMO, a burnt orange color has already been done, but I really don't like it too much. Just keep your current color and make it more shiny, and it does everything for you.


----------

